# Poljot



## danyel (Dec 22, 2007)

poljot nouvement 3017 a colone


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Nice original Strela!

...but shouldn't it have a blue chrono main hand?


----------



## danyel (Dec 22, 2007)

Kutusov said:


> Nice original Strela!
> 
> ...but shouldn't it have a blue chrono main hand?


good question, sir


----------



## LozR (Jan 12, 2011)

Unfortunately I have no idea what colour the hands should be but I do like the look of these old Soviet chrono's they are just sort of functionally 'right' so the hands issue wouldn't put me off.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

danyel said:


> good question, sir


I've looked into it and my intuition seemed to be right. Your watch looks great and that hand is just a small detail but it seems it has been replaced at some point:










Strela models:


----------



## danyel (Dec 22, 2007)

Kutusov said:


> danyel said:
> 
> 
> > good question, sir
> ...


General,

-Kutuzov

if a person has a blue hand I am buyer

thank you


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

danyel said:


> poljot nouvement 3017 a colone
> 
> [IMG alt="ipn36zihe817m9pxkn-k9t8rk...m9pxkn-k9t8rkjfilajjpv16d-img_03151.jpg[/IMG]


A beautiful watch indeed, unfortunately the 2nd hand are very delicate & are often broken over time & replaced, it is getting quite difficult to find orginal replacements,

but good luck with that ,Martin :thumbsup:

typo


----------



## danyel (Dec 22, 2007)

The TTK1 is an early model of the Petrodworzowy factory. So, it's a very early Pobeda and more rare than an ordinary Pobeda.





SIGNAL


----------



## cityhunter10 (Aug 30, 2010)

I recently really like the poljot watch since it looks very classic & nice. Your one is very nice...


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

danyel said:


> General,
> 
> -Kutuzov
> 
> ...


Ah, at least someone who knows from where my nickname comes from!!! Well done, sir! :thumbsup:

Search evilbay once in a while and try to get a trashed Strela from where you can salvage the hand, if you really want it. I remember there were a couple of those blue hands for sale there too, maybe 6 months ago. If I recall correctly, the price asked was a bout â‚¬50 each.


----------



## danyel (Dec 22, 2007)

Kutusov said:


> danyel said:
> 
> 
> > General,
> ...


Where has

thank you

Kutusow the statue in front of the History Museum in Moscow


----------



## Draygo (Mar 18, 2010)

danyel said:


> Kutusov said:
> 
> 
> > danyel said:
> ...


There's a blued Strela hand on eBay at the moment... (Search for Strela Hand) ...But at Â£60 asking price Kutusov's method might make more sense!

Edit: Quoting in a mess!


----------



## danyel (Dec 22, 2007)

Draygo said:


> danyel said:
> 
> 
> > Kutusov said:
> ...


thank you

I can always look


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

*BLUE marker pen?* and a steady hand :lol:


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

mel said:


> *BLUE marker pen?* and a steady hand :lol:


   Really tinkers solution, Ukrainian style


----------



## danyel (Dec 22, 2007)

thank you guys

African style is how?

I am looking for a needle not a style


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

danyel said:


> thank you guys
> 
> African style is how?
> 
> I am looking for a needle not a style


It's not African, is Ukrainian!! They sell tons of refurbished USSR watches... refurbished with whatever they have at hand!


----------



## nht (Sep 15, 2007)

Kutusov said:


> They sell tons of refurbished USSR watches... refurbished with whatever they have at hand!


Right... Ukrainians are very practical ! :grin:


----------

